# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής

## jk21

*Η συνταγή που ακολουθεί είναι μια εύκολη αυγοτροφή που κάλλιστα μπορεί και ένας απλός χομπίστας χωρίς ιδιαίτερη πείρα να φτιάξει ,χωρίς τα πολλά, και για κάποιους περίπλοκα πρόσθετα άλλων συνταγών, που έχω αναρτήσει ,που όμως ήταν απαραίτητα στην προετοιμασία.
ΥΛΙΚΑ
1 ΑΥΓΟ (βρασμένο δώδεκα λεπτά )
Έτοιμο ΤΡΙΜΜΑ ΦΡΥΓΑΝΙΑΣ
(προτείνω το σκεύασμα που έχουν σε γνωστη γερμανικη αλυσιδα σουπερμαρκετ  ή το <<Γιώτης >> σε χάρτινο κουτάκι λόγω του ότι έχουν αυτή τη μορφή και υφή



1 Κουταλιά της σούπας ΡΙΓΑΝΗ  (κατά προτίμηση φρεσκοτριμμένη να έχει ακόμη τα αιθέρια έλαια της)
2 κουταλιές  ΡΥΖΑΛΕΥΡΟ για μωρά  - σκέτο , όχι κρέμα  (Γιώτης ή Νουνού)
1 κουτάλι μέλι διαλυμένο σε 15 ml χλιαρό νερό
ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
Σε ένα μίξερ τύπου moulti -πολυκόφτη  ρίχνουμε 250 ml φρυγανιάς , τη ρίγανη το ρυζάλευρο και το τσόφλι που έχουμε βγάλει απο το αυγό αφού αυτό βράσει.Τα κάνουμε όσο μπορούμε περισσότερο σκόνη.Αραιώνουμε  1 κουτάλι μέλι σε 15 ml χλιαρού νερού και το ρίχνουμε στο μίγμα και αναδεύουμε λίγο με το moulti .Ρίχνουμε τώρα μέσα και το βρασμένο αυγό κομμένο σε φέτες με μαχαίρι.Ξαναενεργοποιούμε τη συσκευή ώστε το μίγμα να ενσωματώσει και τρίψει ομοιόμορφα το αυγό.Αν το μίγμα είναι αφράτο η αυγοτροφή μας είναι έτοιμη.Άν είναι λασπερό τότε ρίχνουμε σιγά σιγά επιπλέον λίγη φρυγανιά .Άν είναι στεγνό προσθέτουμε επιπλέον λίγο -λίγο ένα αυγό που βράζουμε επιπρόσθετα γιατί αν το πρώτο δεν ήταν μικρό ,ίσως να μην εδωσε την αναμενόμενη υγρασία στο μίγμα
Η αυγοτροφή διατηρείται στο ψυγείο για 4 μέρες (κρατάει ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω αλλά για νεοσσούς καλύτερα να έχουμε κάτι όσο γίνεται φρέσκο!! ) .Αλλάζεται δυο φορές την ημέρα και το καλοκαίρι πιο συχνά για να μην αλλοιώνεται λόγω ζέστης
*η αυγοτροφη μπορει να γινει χωρις προσθεση ριζαλευρου αλλα με αυξηση σε αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα της φρυγανιας.απλα δεν θα εμπεριεχονται οι προσθετες βιταμινες και τα μεταλλικα στοιχεια του ριζαλευρου καθως και οι φρουκτοολιζακχαριτες (πρεβιοτικα) που εμπεριεχει*

----------


## vicky_ath

Δημητρη αυτη η αυγοτροφη ειναι μονο για καναρινια ή μπορουμε να την δωσουμε κ σε αλλα πουλακια?

----------


## jk21

φυσικα και σε αλλα πουλια ! απλα σε ειδη που τρεφονται και με εντομα και σκουληκια ( τα οποια η αληθεια ειναι οτι θα ηθελα να τα βρισκουν μονο στη φυση   :winky:  ) χρειαζεται περισσοτερη ζωικη πρωτεινη ,με επιπλεον αυγο και  με αποξηραμενα εντομα ή σκουληκια 

το μονο μειονεκτημα σε σχεση με την συνταγη αυγοψωμου ειναι οτι εκει ελεγχω την ποιοτητα του προστιθεμενου δημητριακου (αλευρι ολικης και χωριατικο) ενω εδω δινω φρυγανια που εχει γινει με αγνωστης ποιοτητας υλικα (και ας ειναι ανθρωπινο σκευασμα) 
στη συνταγη αυτη μπορουμε να αναμιξουμε και ποσοτητα μικρη κουσκους που προηγουμενως εχει απορροφησει τυχον συμπληρωματα (πχ πολυβιταμινες ,σπιρουλινα,σιτελαιο κλπ ).τα αναδευω σε λιγο νερο (ιδιας ή λιγο περισσοτερης ποσοτητας σε σχεση με το κουσκους αναλογα με αν προσθετω καποιο ελαιο ή οχι)με τη βοηθεια μιξερ του καφε.κουσκους χρησιμοποιουμε μονο το γνησιο (εισαγωμενο ) απο βιολογικα ή και αυτο που εχει γνωστη αλυσιδα μαρκετ με την δικια της ονομασια με δικια τους ονομασια στα οριενταλ προιοντα (κιτρινο-μπλε συσκευασια  -> το πιο οικονομικο που κυκλοφορει
η ιδια που φαινεται και εδω 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=1093
αλλα σε κιτρινομπλε

----------


## papagalos

έκανα την συνταγη φιλε, καλη βγηκε αλλα τα καναρινια μου δεν την τρωνε. Τι να κανω; την εδωσα και στα ζεμπρακια αλλα ουτε αυτα την τρωνε.

----------


## jk21

ειχες και αλλη ετοιμη αυγοτροφη μαζι οταν την εδωσες στο κλουβι; η υφη της ηταν στεγνη ,αφρατη ,ή προς το λασπωμενο; δοκιμασε οταν την ξαναδωσεις να ριξει λιγο σουσαμι αν εχεις μεσα της  ή λιγα σπορακια απο το μιγμα . κατα προτιμηση το νιζερ αν το ξερεις .δινεις 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι το πολυ την ημερα .το πετας την επομενη .αν η αυγοτροφη ειναι αφρατη αλλα δεν την τρωνε ,δοκιμασε μια μερα μερικες απο τις πρωινες ωρες πριν φανε να μην εχεις σπορους στο κλουβι ,ωστε να αναγκασθουν να δοκιμασουν  .εναλλακτικα αν δεν σου την τρωνε καθολου μπορεις να δοκιμασεις αντι φρυγανιας ή αντι μερους της φρυγανιας να τριψεις νιφαδες βρωμης (κουακερ) και αφου τις τριψεις οσο μπορεις με μουλτι ,μετα να τις βαλεις στη συνταγη αντι φρυγανιας

----------


## papagalos

δεν ειχα αλλη αυγοτροφη στο κλουβι αλλα ουτε τα καναρινια ειχαν δοκιμασει ποτε. μονο αυγο βραστο.η υφη της ηταν αφρατη ετσι οπως επρεπε. Τους αφαιρεσα τους σπορους και προσθεσα λιγους στο μιγμα με την αυγοτροφη. Ελπιζω να την δοκιμασουν.

----------


## papagalos

τελικα την δικομασαν και τους αρεσε! δεν αφησαν ουτε για δειγμα.

----------


## jk21

να επαναφερεις φυσικα στη συνεχεια σωστες αναλογιες σπορων και αυγοτροφης . χαιρομαι !!!

----------


## Theodor77

Δημητρη αντι για το τσοφλι του αυγου αν βαλω  τριμμενο  κοκκαλο σουπιας πειραζει η ειναι καλητερο  ?
Πριν 1 μηνα ενας ψαρας μου ειχε δωσει καμμια 30 κοκκαλα σουπιας , και αφου τα περασα τις απαιτουμενες διαδικασιες  τα εβαλα στο multi  και τα εκανα σκονη .

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ειναι ! μισο κουταλακι στα 250 ml τροφης .αν εχεις ξεχωρα τα θηλυκα ,βαλε σε αυτα λιγο παραπανω .οχι υπερβολες στο ασβεστιο

----------


## Κρητίκαρος

> Δημητρη αντι για το τσοφλι του αυγου αν βαλω  τριμμενο  κοκκαλο σουπιας πειραζει η ειναι καλητερο  ?
> Πριν 1 μηνα ενας ψαρας μου ειχε δωσει καμμια 30 κοκκαλα σουπιας , και αφου τα περασα τις απαιτουμενες διαδικασιες  τα εβαλα στο multi  και τα εκανα σκονη .


Αν επιτρεπετε τι διαδικασιες χρειαζετε το σουπιοκοκαλο για να ειναι ετοιμο να το δωσουμε στα πουλια?

----------


## mitsman

Ριξε μια ματια εδω και θα σου λυθουν οι περισσοτερες αποριες!
*Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εφτιαξα για πρώτη φορά την συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφή που μας δίνει εδώ ο Δημήτρης με κάποιες αλλαγές !! Πιο συγκεκριμένα έβαλα τα εξής :

250γρ. τριμμένη φρυγανιά (την επόμενη φορά θα βάλω 150γρ. μιας και έχω λίγα πουλιά)
2 αυγά 
1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού ρίγανη
1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού Ταραξάκο
1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού Γύρη 
2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού ΡΥΖΑΛΕΥΡΟ για μωρά (ΑΝΘΟΣ ΟΡΥΖΗΣ Γ****Σ) "ΣΟΣ οχι ρυζάλευρο βανίλια δεν κάνει"
1 κουτάλι μέλι διαλυμένο σε 15 ml χλιαρό νερό
*
*Παιδιά θα δοκίμαζα και εγώ ο ίδιος αλλά έχει μέσα διαλυμένα τσόφλια από τα αυγά και δεν το τόλμησα... Χρώμα...υφή...μυρωδιά φοβερή !!  Κυριολεκτικά έπεσαν με τα μούτρα Καναρίνια & Καρδερίνες !! Τώρα που οι πρώτοι νεοσσοί έχουν κάνει την εμφάνιση τους είναι ένα και ένα !!!!   
Φτιάξτε την οπωσδήποτε !!! Δεν υπάρχει ποιο υγιεινή αυγοτρόφη με την υπογραφή του Δημήτρη !!!

* ::

----------


## mitsman

Εγω δοκιμαζω τελευταια το εξης το οποιο πραγματικα απο οσα και να εχω βαλει στο κλουβι δεν εχω δει να τους αρεσει κατι πιο πολυ!!!

Βραζω ενα αυγο 14 λεπτα και το βαζω στο μουλτι και το κανω κομματακια!!!!

εχω κανει σκονη πτι μπερτ και βαζω μια κουταλια

βαζω μια κουταλια ρυζαλευρο

μια κουταλια σκονης για ταισμα νεοσσων στο χερι και τα δινω.... 

Βεβαια εχουν και μωρα τωρα αλλα καθε ζευγαρι τρωει πανω απο 2 κουταλιες της σουπας!

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ πραγματι ειναι πολυ καλη αυγοτροφη αλλα αν την βαση της φρυγανιας που εβαλες την αντικαταστησει τριμμενο αυγοψωμο και αντι 2 αυγων βαλεις 1 τοτε θα εχει ενα εξισου επιτυχημενο σε υφη αποτελεσμα με τα θετικα πλεονεκτηματα (κατα πολυ !!! )των αλευρων τοσο σε ειδος (ειδικα αν εχουμε μεσα και βρωμη αλλα και κινοας ή αμαρανθου ) σε σχεση με την αγνωστη πρωτη υλη της φρυγανιας .βεβαια δεν συγκρινω την φρυγανια σαν πρωτη υλη με τα << προιοντα αρτοποιιας που γραφουν οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,που ως ανθρωπινο σκευασμα υποθετω θα εχει καλυτερη πρωτη υλη ) 

το δευτερο αυγο που την διαφοροποιει βασικα απο την αρχικη συνταγη ειναι μια πολυ καλη προσθηκη οσο θα ταιζονται νεοσσοι αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση πως δεν σου λασπωσε .εκτος αν εβαλες μικρα αυγα ή μονο τους κροκους 


ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ  το πτι μπερ ειναι ενα πολυ καλο ανθρωπινο σκευασμα αρκει να δινεται σαν μικρο μερος της αυγοτροφης γιατι εχει και γαλα και ζαχαρη ,ενω σακχαρα (δεξτροζη ή κατι αλλο θα εχει σιγουρα και η σκονη για κρεμα νεοσσων )

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη σιγά σιγά θα φτιάξω και το αυγόψωμο !!! Μιλάμε να ήταν τρόπος να την πιάσεις στο χέρι σου...σίγουρα όμως μπορείς να φανταστείς την υφή της !!! Τα αυγά που χρησιμοποίησα ήταν αρκετά μεγάλα και φρεσκότατα (έχουμε τον πεθερό με της κοτούλες του...) !!!*

----------


## adreas

Κάπου  εδώ  μέσα  υπάρχει  κάποιο  μεγάλο  μυστικό!!!!!!!!




> Εγω δοκιμαζω τελευταια το εξης το οποιο πραγματικα απο οσα και να εχω βαλει στο κλουβι δεν εχω δει να τους αρεσει κατι πιο πολυ!!!
> 
> Βραζω ενα αυγο 14 λεπτα και το βαζω στο μουλτι και το κανω κομματακια!!!!
> 
> εχω κανει σκονη πτι μπερτ και βαζω μια κουταλια
> 
> βαζω μια κουταλια ρυζαλευρο
> 
> μια κουταλια σκονης για ταισμα νεοσσων στο χερι και τα δινω.... 
> ...

----------


## jk21

..... ειπα να μην το πω ,αλλα βρε ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ και μενα με 3 κουταλιες στερεων (μπισκοτο σκονη ,ριζαλευρο και σκονη κρεμας ) ... πως δεν σου λασπωνει με ενα ολοκληρο αυγο; εκτος αν βαζεις μονο κροκο ή κατι αλλο επιπλεον

----------


## adreas

Δεν  το   κάνεις  λάσπη  απλώς  τα  χτυπάς  μέχρι  να  κολλήσουν  τα  στερεά  απάνω  και  είσαι  έτοιμος!!!

----------


## mitsman

Πως με πιανεις Αντρεα πως με πιανεις..... χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα!

----------


## jk21

επαναλμβανω και οτι θελετε πειτε οτι με ασπραδι μεσα στο μιγμα ,το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι λασπωδες .αν τρωνε ετσι εχει καλως αλλα η υφη θα ειναι η συγκεκριμενη ! εκτος αν εχετε κανενα κοινο μυστικο και ο ενας κλεινει το ματι στον αλλο ... τωρα τελευταια εχει παρει το ματι μου ,ο μητσαρας να εχει πολλα παρε δωσε με καρδεριναδες και στους παροικουντες την ιερουσαλημ ,ειναι γνωστο οτι σας αρεσει να μοιραζεται μιση γνωση   ::   :bye:

----------


## mitsman

τριβεις το αυγο και το κανεις οπως λες και εσυ παραπανω Δημητρη... μετα προσθετεις αυτα που ειπα και ανακατευεις μεχρι να κολλησουν πανω στο αυγο......

το αποτελεσμα καθε αλλο παρα λασπωμενο ειναι.... 

εκανα για λιγες μερες το εξης πειραμα.... ειχα σε 3 ζευγαρια με νεοσσους απο 4 αυγοθηκες.... στην μια ειχα ετοιμη αυγοτροφη (πατε) , στην αλλη αυγοψωμο με κινοα, στην αλλη αυγο βρασμενο σκετο και στην τελευταια αυτο που λεω παραπανω!


λοιπον... την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη (πατε) δεν την αγγιζαν, το αυγοψωμο με το κινοα ισα που το δοκιμαζαν οπως και το αυγο.... αυτο που αδειαζαν ηταν το τεταρτο....

εβαλα ετοιμη αυγοτροφη για να βγαλω το ενδεχομενο της ζαχαρης που περιεχουν τα πτι μπερτ......




Δεν λεω οτι ειναι το σωστο.... αλλα εχω φοβερη επιτυχια και δεν θα το αλλαξω ξανα!!!!

----------


## jk21

τριβεις το αυγο και το κανεις οπως λες και εσυ παραπανω Δημητρη... μετα προσθετεις αυτα που ειπα και ανακατευεις μεχρι να κολλησουν πανω στο αυγο......

το αποτελεσμα καθε αλλο παρα λασπωμενο ειναι.... 


για να επιμενεις ισως να ειναι και ετσι αλλα το βρισκω πολυ δυσκολο με το ασπραδι εντος του μιγματος




εβαλα ετοιμη αυγοτροφη για να βγαλω το ενδεχομενο της ζαχαρης που περιεχουν τα πτι μπερτ......

αυτο υποθετω οτι το λες για αστειο ..... υπαρχει κατι με περισσοτερο ζαχαρη απο την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη; και μην μου πεις οτι εχεις την πατε γνωστης εταιριας που λεει για μελι .εκτος του οτι για την αναπτυξη των μυκητων το μελι ειναι ιδιο με τη ζαχαρη ,εκτος του οτι ψημενο μελι στην ουσια δινει οτι και η ζαχαρη ... να υποθεσω οτι ειναι και αγνο αζαχαρωτο και το βαλανε σε σκευασμα για πουλια; εδω στους ανθρωπους πουλανε ζαχαρωμενα ...


απορω πως ακομα ξοδευεις λεφτα για ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ...

----------


## mitsman

Μου εκανε εντυπωση η προτιμηση σε αυτο που εφτιαχνα και απλα δοκιμασα αυγοτροφη ετοιμη ξερωντας την ζαχαρη που εχει μεσα να δω μηπως προτιμανε αυτο που φτιαχνω λογο ζαχαρης

ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ??????

οσο για την υφη.... επειδη το κανω 2 φορες την ημερα να δεις φωτογραφια για να καταλαβεις.... οσο γινεται!

----------


## jk21

γραψε λαθος .... παρελειψα στον εγκεφαλο κατα την αναγνωση τη λεξη ενδεχομενο και νομιζα ελεγες οτι το εκανες για να βγαλεις την ζαχαρη ..... οταν ακουω για ετοιμη αυγοτροφη χανω τον ελεγχο ....   ::

----------


## mitsman

αυτο ειναι το αποτελεσμα!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα, μας ανοίξατε την όρεξη πάλι χα χα χα
Να ρωτήσω κάτι?
Την  φρυγανια με  τι άλλο μπορούμε να την αντικαταστήσουμε, αν μπορούμε βεβαια.?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

με τριμμενο κουακερ (νιφαδες βρωμης ) κατα ενα μερος ή ακομα καλυτερα με αυγοψωμο (υπαρχουν διαφορες συνταγες που εχουν το πλεονεκτημα οτι περιεχουν αλευρι σιτου και βρωμης ή ακομα και κινοας ή αμαρανθου σε ανεπεξεργαστη μορφη αρα πολυ πιο θρεπτικη απο φρυγανια που ειναι αρτοσκευασμα ηδη επεξεργασμενο ...δυο φορες μαλιστα ψημενο αλλα και αγνωστης ποιοτητας πρωτων υλων σε σχεση με αλευρα βιολογικα που βρισκουμε πολυ πιο οικομικα ακομα και σε μαρκετ σε σχεση με αυτη  ) αλλα επειδη το αυγοψωμο εχει και καποια αυγα μεσα του ,στην παρουσα συνταγη πρεπει να προστεθει μονο ενα φρεσκοβρασμενο  αυγο και αυτο οσο υπαρχουν νεοσσοι  ή στην πτεροροια .

----------


## jk21

στην αρχικη συνταγη θα ηθελα να διευκρινισω οτι στην αναφορα μου για 2 κουταλιες ρυζαλευρο (ανθος ορυζης ) εννοω δυο κουταλια του γλυκου .θεωρησα (κακως ) οτι η προηγουμενη αναφορα μου στη ριγανη για κουταλιες της <<  σουπας >>  θα αρκουσε για να τις διαφοροποιησει απο την πιο κατω αναφορα για σκετες κουταλιες στο ρυζαλευρο .αλλα απο αναφορες φιλων καταλαβα οτι παρερμηνευεται .παντως και επιπλεον ρυζαλευρο να εχει μπει σε καποια αυγοτροφη απλα την κανει λιγο πιο στεγνη ,με περισσοτερες βιταμινες και καπως λιγοτερες πρωτεινες γιατι ειναι κυριως αμυλουχα τροφη .σε περιπτωση υπαρξης και διαπιστωσης  διαρροιας σε νεοσσους ,θα ελεγα οτι ειναι προτιμοτερες οι δυο κουταλιες της σουπας 

(


> *Η συνταγή που ακολουθεί είναι μια εύκολη αυγοτροφή που κάλλιστα μπορεί και ένας απλός χομπίστας χωρίς ιδιαίτερη πείρα να φτιάξει ,χωρίς τα πολλά, και για κάποιους περίπλοκα πρόσθετα άλλων συνταγών, που έχω αναρτήσει ,που όμως ήταν απαραίτητα στην προετοιμασία.
> ΥΛΙΚΑ
> 1 ΑΥΓΟ (βρασμένο δώδεκα λεπτά )
> Έτοιμο ΤΡΙΜΜΑ ΦΡΥΓΑΝΙΑΣ
> (προτείνω το σκεύασμα που έχουν στα lidl ή το <<Γιώτης >> σε χάρτινο κουτάκι λόγω του ότι έχουν αυτή τη μορφή και υφή
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Κουταλιά της σούπας ΡΙΓΑΝΗ (κατά προτίμηση φρεσκοτριμμένη να έχει ακόμη τα αιθέρια έλαια της)
> ...

----------


## fouli

πολύ χρήσιμη η συνταγή που δώσατε κύριε Δημήτρη, θα την φτιάξω σύντομα και θα σας ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## jk21

Αναστασια επειδη ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα κανει μια χαρα κεικ ,θα σου προτεινα να δοκιμασεις στην πορεια και καποια συνταγη για αυγοτροφη - αυγοψωμο ,οπου εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να βαζεις σαν αλευρα τα δικα σου υλικα και μεσα σε αυτα και αλευρα οπως αυτο της βρωμης με αξιολογα αμινοξεα !

----------


## Asmodeus

Την εφτιαξα σημερα κι εγω την συνταγη σας κ.Δημητρη και αυριο πρωι θα την δοκιμασω σε 4 ζευγαρια παπαγαλακια και 2 ζευγαρια καναρινια . Σας ενημερωσω για την προτιμηση των πτηνων μου!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και εγώ την έφτιαξα για δεύτερη φορά !! Μόνο που σήμερα δοκίμασα και εγώ ο ίδιος 2 κουταλάκια.....έχει πολύ καλή γεύση !!! Τα Καναρίνια σου Παναγιώτη θα κάνουν πάρτη !! Για τα παπαγαλάκια δεν ξέρω....περιμένω και εγώ να μας πεις εντυπώσεις !!!*

----------


## Asmodeus

Λοιπον τα παπαγαλακια μου την αποφευγουν και δεν την προτειμουν αλλα τα καναρινια την τρωνε αλλα χωρις ιδιαιτερη ορεξη. Οποτε μωλις τελειωσω την ποσοτητα που εφτιαξα θα το γυρησω παλι στο βραστο αυγο και την αυγοτροφη του εμποριου.

----------


## jk21

ειχε αφρατη υφη; ή ηταν λασπερη ή στεγνη;  ειχες βγαλει την ετοιμη και το αυγο απο το κλουβι;  μην περιμενεις αμεσως αποδοχη

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Βγάλε τους έξω ότι τροφή έχεις μέσα για 6-7 ώρες και μετά δοκίμασε να δώσεις την αυγοτροφή !!!*

----------


## Asmodeus

Ναι η υφη ηταν οκ , οπως πρεπει να ειναι. Εβγαλα την παλαια αυγοτροφη αλλα οχι τα σπορια. κ.Δημητρη θα προτεινα στο μειγμα σας να προσθετατε και λιγακι νιζερ μιας που ειναι δυναμωτικο για τα πτηνα

----------


## jk21

Το νιζερ το παιρνουν απο το μιγμα σπορων .στην αυγοτροφη αν θελεις να βαλεις κατι να τα δελεασεις βαλε καποιους μικρους σπορους οπως κια ,καμελινα  που ειναι πραγματι πολλοι θρεπτικοι ! το νιζερ ειναι σπορος που αγαπουν και αν δεν εχεις απο τους αλλους βαλε λιγο απο αυτον ,αλλα αλλο σπορος που λατρευουν και αλλο δυναμωτικος .η περιλλα ειναι να ξερεις πολυ καλυτερη σε αμινοξεα αλλα και σε συσταση λιπαρων οξεων .το νιζερ εχει πολυ ω6 ενω η περιλλα εχει και ω3 και περισσοτερο απο ω6 ,οπως πρεπει να συμβαινει 
*Η σημασία της ισορροπίας στην λήψη ω3 και ω6 στους παπαγάλους*(οχι μονο σε ανθρωπους και παπαγαλους αλλα και σε καναρινια και σε αλλα πουλια )

----------


## Sofo Kapis

πόσο καιρό διατηρήτε αυτή η αυγοτροφή?

----------


## jk21

> *
> Η αυγοτροφή διατηρείται στο ψυγείο για 4 μέρες (κρατάει ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω αλλά για νεοσσούς καλύτερα να έχουμε κάτι όσο γίνεται φρέσκο!! ) .Αλλάζεται δυο φορές την ημέρα και το καλοκαίρι πιο συχνά για να μην αλλοιώνεται λόγω ζέστης
> *


αναφερεται στο αρχικο ποστ .παρολα αυτα αν θελεις να εχεις το μεγιστο της θρεπτικης αξιας ,να την δινεις εντος 2 ημερων ,αντε και το πρωι της τριτης ημερας 

αν βεβαια δεν αναφερεσαι στην παρουσα συνταγη αλλα στο αυγοψωμο (μορφη κεικ ) που καπου αναφερθηκε τοτε το ξανασυζηταμε

----------


## Sofo Kapis

δηλαδή το βάζουμε στο ψυγείο για να διατηρηθεί 2-3 μέρες????

----------


## mitsman

Ναι!.

----------


## perry

Παιδια την εκανα και εγω το πρωι και πραγματικα ξετρελαθηκε το καναρινι μου..του εβαλα περιπου 1 μιση κουταλια του γλυκου και σχεδον την εχει φαει ολη..Αυριο ο,τι μεινει να την πεταξω και να του βαλω αλλη ε?Και επισης επειδη εχω μονο ενα πουλακι αν μειωσω την φρυγανια θα υπαρχει προβλημα στα υπολοιπα υλικα  ή πρεπει να τα μειωσω ολα το ιδιο??

----------


## geog87

μην μειωσεις τιποτα...μπορεις να το συντηρησεις στο ψυγειο για 3 μερες...παντως αφου εκανες την αρχη για μενα δοκιμασε και αυτο 
*Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2*το οποιο μπορει να ειναι ''αρκετη'' ποσοτητα αλλα μπορεις να χωρισεις μεριδες και να το βαλεις καταψυξη για 3 μηνες θα εισαι αρχοντας!!!

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ τωρα πια αυτη ειναι για μενα η εξελιξη της και καλυτερη εκδοχη 
*Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )*σιγουρα να τελειωσεις  περικλη αυτην που εχεις αξιζει οποτε εχεις ορεξη να πας και στην πιο πανω .αν παντως επιμεινεις στην πιο απλη ,να ξερεις οτι πρεπει να τηρηθουν οι αναλογιες στα υλικα .περισσοτερο αυγο θα την λασπωσει ,ενω αλλαζει και συσταση διατροφικη.βεβαια οταν μεγαλωνουν μικρα δεν πειραζει και λιγο αυγο παραπανω αν την καταφερεις να μην λασπωσει 

καθε μερα να αλλαζεις με καινουργια σε ποσοτητα μια  κουταλια του γλυκου

----------


## geog87

σιγουρα η εξελιξη ειναι πολυ καλυτερη διατροφικα αλλα ισως του φανει βουνο για αρχη!οποτε πιστευω πως η αλλη ειναι λιγο πιο ευκολη!!!Περικλη ενα πραγμα να ξερεις...οποια και να φτιαξεις σιγουρα προσφερεις οτι καλυτερο θα μπορουσες σε σχεση με αυτες τις χρωματιστες αηδιες, δηθεν αυγοτροφες τπυ εμποριου!!!στη συνταγη που σου προτεινη ο jk21 μη μασας με τα υλικα ειναι ευκολο!!!!!!!αντε περιμενουμε να μας πεις τι εφτιαξες...ανεβασε και φωτο να δουμε!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Στο τέλος θα μείνω εγώ και ο aeras..οι αμετανόητοι  ...Κράτα γερά Μιχάλη !

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Νίκο εσύ δεν φτιάχνεις σπιτική?

----------


## PAIANAS

Φτιάχνω ..R****o di S**e

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ελαχιστες οι αλλαγες πχ το γαλα χωρις λακτοζη και τα αλευρα βρωμης και καλαμποκιου που ομως δινουν σημαντικα διατροφικα συν ! 

ΝΙΚΟΛΑ για κανεναν να μην εισαι σιγουρος για τιποτα ! :winky:  :bye:

----------


## PAIANAS

Αν πέσει και το κάστρο που λέγεται Μιχάλης ,θα τραβήξω τις καραφλές κοτσίδες μου !

----------


## perry

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τις συμβουλες..σιγουρα θα προσπαθησω να κανω και το αυγοψωμο που μου δωσατε στις επομενες μερες γιατι μπορω να το συντηρησω πολυ καιρο
 και θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας..

----------


## jk21

Νικολα γιατι δεν αναφερεις την ονομασια της αυγοτροφης; εδω τα λενε ολα ! raggio di sole λεγεται η τυπισσα που εχει κλεψει την καρδια του Νικολα ! αυγοτροφη .. λογως του λεει .... καλυτερα να την πουμε soft food .δεν εχει αυγο .αντ αυτου εχει αυξημενη πρωτεινη απο σογια και εντομα

----------


## PAIANAS

Τη μία μου λες να μην κάνω διαφήμιση και την άλλη την αναφέρεις μόνος σου ...Δεν έχει κλέψει τη δική μου καρδιά (εξάλλου το 1μιση κιλό κάνει 10 ευρώ ) .Την καρδιά όλων των πουλιών μου έχει κλέψει αφού την τρώνε χωρίς να την πετάω,αντίθετα με τις αντίστοιχες της cede και της orlux.

----------


## jk21

ποτε σου απαγορεψα εγω βρε να λες μαρκες προιοντων; δεν σου εχω  να μην πηγαινεις να βλεπεις την κοινη αγαπημενη 194208.jpg; αφου σε χαλαει ...

----------


## PAIANAS

Τώρα το κάναμε ******//τώρα με χάλασες ...Τι είναι αυτό ? το κίτρινο υποβρύχιο που βυθίζεται αύτανδρο ?

----------


## jk21

πηγαινε στο youtube ,βαλε Βαρθολομαιο να μιλα για ΙΔΕΕΣ και σταματα να χαλιεσαι ! ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι δεν μου αρεσει να βλεπω κοντα αλλα μακρια ! ολα θα φτιαξουν .τωρα θα ειναι η ορνιθοκουλτουρα πρωτα ,θα ειναι η ομαδαρα ; ... δεν ξερω .αλλα ολα θα φτιαξουν !

----------


## maria ps

τα δικά μου δεν τρώνε ποτέ το σκέτο αυγό παρά τις επανειλλημένες προσπάθειές μου και παρά το γεγονός πως κάθε μέρα κάτι τους βάζω εξτρά ώστε έχουν μάθει να δοκιμάζουν. αυτό το είχα κάπως άγχος γιατί πίστευα πως στερούνται πρωτεινών.
σήμερα έφτιαξα την σύνταγη αλλά επειδή δεν είχα ρυζάλευρο, το αντικατέστησα με κουάκερ (τι ουσίες έχασα?) και πραγματικά μοσχοβολούσε. πάντως το δοκίμασαν ικανοποιητικά όλα, με πρωταθλητή το ζεμπράκι μου που δεν σταμάταγε να τρώει. (όλα τα άλλα είναι παπαγάλοι, μπάτζι,κοκατίλ.ροζέλες , ρεντ ραμπ και λαβ μπερντς ) . την επόμενη φορά θα φτιάξω την σωστή

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ τιποτα δεν εχασες .Η Βρωμη ειναι πιο θρεπτικη απο το ρυζι ,απλα εκεινο εχει και προσθετες καποιες συνθετικες βιταμινες .Επισης εχει μεσα προσθετους και φρουκτολιγοζακχαριτες (πρεβιοτικο .τροφη για τους προβιοτικους οργανισμους που υπαρχουν στο εσωτερικο των πουλιων ) αλλα μην σε νοιαζει 

Οταν εχεις κεφια , δοκιμασε και αυτην

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*Ειχαμε καιρο να σε ακουσουμε ! να ξερεις χαρηκα πολυ ! καλη χρονια !!!

----------


## Deimitori

Καλησπέρα σας. Σήμερα απόκτησα τα δύο μου πρώτα κοινά καναρινάκια και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος!

Σκέφτομαι να κάνω αυτήν την αυγοτροφή που προτείνει ο αγαπητός Δημήτρης. Αλλά λέω αντί γιά δύο κουταλιές ρυζάλευρο να βάλω μία κουταλιά ρυζάλευρο και μία κουταλιά  νιφάδες βρώμης. Επίσης σκέφτομαι να βάλω επιπλέον και μισή κουταλιά του γλυκού θυμάρι και σπόρους γλυκάνισο. Κάνει αυτό ή όχι; Δημήτρη αναφορικά με το κουτάλι μέλι στην συνταγή εννοείς κουτάλι του γλυκού;

----------


## maria ps

> ΜΑΡΙΑ τιποτα δεν εχασες .Η Βρωμη ειναι πιο θρεπτικη απο το ρυζι ,απλα εκεινο εχει και προσθετες καποιες συνθετικες βιταμινες .Επισης εχει μεσα προσθετους και φρουκτολιγοζακχαριτες (πρεβιοτικο .τροφη για τους προβιοτικους οργανισμους που υπαρχουν στο εσωτερικο των πουλιων ) αλλα μην σε νοιαζει 
> 
> Οταν εχεις κεφια , δοκιμασε και αυτην
> 
> *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*
> 
> 
> Ειχαμε καιρο να σε ακουσουμε ! να ξερεις χαρηκα πολυ ! καλη χρονια !!!


κι εγώ χάρηκα Δημήτρη, καλή χρονιά σ εσένα και όλα τα παιδιά! την έχω εντοπίσει την άλλη συνταγή σου, την έχω στα "προσεχώς"

----------


## jk21

Κουταλι του γλυκου για το μελι 

μπορεις να βαλεις 1+1 ρυζαλευρο και νιφαφες ,οπως και το θυμαρι .σποροι γλυκανισου ειναι σκληροι .δεν ξερω αν στους σπασουνε .αρκει τα θυμαρι ή και ριγανη 

δες και την συνταγη που ειπα στην Μαρια .οχι για αμεσα αν δεν εισαι ετοιμος ,αλλα στην πορεια .γινεται πανευκολα και ειναι σαφως ποιοτικοτερη

----------


## Deimitori

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη!

----------


## Deimitori

Έφτιαξα λοιπόν την καλή αυτή συνταγή αυγοτροφής. Μία μικρή διαφοροποίηση είναι ότι έβαλα μία κουταλιά του γλυκού σιτάλευρο και μία κουταλιά του γλυκού νιφάδες βρώμης. Επίσης η κουταλιά σούπας με ρίγανη αντικαταστάθηκε με κουταλιά σούπας από μίξη των ακόλουθων βοτάνων: Ρίγανη, Δίκταμο, Ταραξάκος, Θυμάρι, Χαμομήλι, Άνιθος, Λουίζα, Τσουκνίδα, Καλεντούλα, Σπόρο Γαϊδουράγκαθου. Αναλογίες στο μίγμα βοτάνων Ρίγανη, Δίκταμο και Ταραξάκο από 2 μέρη και όλα τα υπόλοιπα από 1 μέρος. Τα δυο μου καναρινάκια τρώνε με αρκετή όρεξη την αυγοτροφή (ιδίως ο αρσενικός). 

Πολλά ευχαριστώ στον φίλτατο Δημήτρη jk21 γιά τις άοκνες και καλές υποδείξεις του!

----------


## jk21

σιταλευρο; αψητο; η αληθεια ειναι οτι παντα ειχα την απορια ,αφου τρωνε σπορους γιατι να μην τρωνε και αψητο καποιο αλευρι ... αλλα δεν το εχω ποτε δοκιμασει !

----------


## Assimakis

Ευχαριστω. Θα την δοκιμασω  :Happy:

----------


## Deimitori

Ωχ, λάθος Δημήτρη! Ριζάλευρο ήθελα να γράψω, όχι σιτάλευρο... Το Αλτσχάιμερ ξαναχτύπησε... Ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον το γήρας...

Πάντως έχεις δίκιο αναφορικά με την σκέψη σου γιά τα άλευρα. Αφού όντως τρώνε τους σπόρους γιατί όχι και το αλεύρι;

----------


## Deimitori

Πάντως έχεις δίκιο αναφορικά με την σκέψη σου γιά τα άλευρα Δημήτρη. Αφού όντως τρώνε τους σπόρους γιατί όχι και το αλεύρι;

----------


## jk21

θα το μαθω συντομα μαλλον .Καποιον εχω στο νου μου που ισως ξερει ....

----------


## Assimakis

Δημητρη αν το κανω αυτο θα γινει πολυ αυγοτροφη γιατι δεν θελω εχω μονο ενα παπαγαλο και δεν θα ξερω τι να το κανω το αλλο που θα περισσεψει

----------


## mitsman

Ασιμακη βαλε ολες τις ποσοτητες στο μισο.... απλο ειναι!

----------


## Deimitori

Γιά 4 ημέρες στο ψυγείο τώρα το χειμώνα διατηρείται μία χαρά. Αλλιώς κάνε την συνταγή με ακριβώς τα μισά υλικά. Πάλι στο ψυγείο γιά 4 ημέρες τώρα το χειμώνα και τρώς και το μισό βραστό αυγουλάκι!

----------


## mitsman

> Γιά 4 ημέρες στο ψυγείο τώρα το χειμώνα διατηρείται μία χαρά. Αλλιώς κάνε την συνταγή με ακριβώς τα μισά υλικά. Πάλι στο ψυγείο γιά 4 ημέρες τώρα το χειμώνα και τρώς και το μισό βραστό αυγουλάκι!


Και για αρκετους μηνες στην καταψυξη!!!

----------


## Assimakis

Ευχαριστω

----------


## xristina37

Καλημέρα θελω να κάνω αυτη την αυγοτροφή και τα υλικά που εχω στο ντουλάπι μου ειναι: φρυγανιά σικάλεως ή ολικης αλεσης δεν θυμάμε ακριβώς - κάνει άραγε? εχω ολοκληρες φρυγανιές αλλά θα τις βαλλω στο μούλτι να γινουν σκόνη. Η απορία μου ειναι αν κάνει να ειναι σικάλεως ή ολικης αλεσης. 

Εχω σουσάμι - κάνει να βάλλω λίγο ? 


το μέλι ειναι μια κουταλιά του γλυκού? 


πόσο είναι τα 15 μλ νερό αν το μετρήσω με κουτάλι της σούπας? 1 κουταλιά της σούπας περίπου. 


Ριζαλευρο δεν εχω πειραζςει να μην βάλλω?

----------


## jk21

φρυγανια ολικης σιτου ,οχι σικαλεως .μπορεις να συμπληρωσεις μικρο μερος ,αλλα το βασικο κομματι να  ειναι σιτου ολικης ή απλες

κανει να βαλεις σουσαμι

ναι 1 κουταλι του γλυκου μελι 

1 κουτ του γλυκου ειναι 5 ml .αρα 15 ml ειναι 3 του γλυκου .αυτο μπορω να σου πω εγκυρα .για της σουπας δεν θυμαμαι 

μπορεις να μην βαλεις ριζαλευρο ,αν προσθεσεις καποια πολυβιταμινη συνθετικη του εμποριου (γιατι ειχε εκεινο προσθετες ) ή γυρη

----------


## xristina37

Ευχαριστώ JK . Θα πάω να πάρω φρυγανιές γιατι αυτες που εχω δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δεν ειναι σικάλεως. Οταν την φτιαξω θα ανεβασω φωτο να μου πειτε αν ειναι καλη η υφη της πριν τη δωσω στο Φισφιράκο.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα . Δεν ξέρω (όσοι χρησιμοποιείτε το μούλτι της κυράς) εάν  ρίχνατε και λίγους σπόρους  σουσάμι , φουλ σε ασβέστιο, αντί για το τσόφλι του αυγού που γδέρνει τον κάδο του.

----------


## xristina37

Γιάννη το σουσάμι σκέφτομαι να το προσθέσω ολόκληρο στο τέλος σαν σποράκια μεσα στην αυγοτροφή και οχι να το αλέσω.

----------


## jk21

Χριστινα σε γνωστη αλυσιδα σουπερ μαρκετ του εξωτερικου ,θα βρεις αυτο



και νομιζω εχει κατι αντιστοιχο σε ολα τα αλλα μαρκετ η Γιωτης

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Καλησπερα παιδια τι αλλο μπορουμε να βαλουμε αντι για ριζαλευρο ?

----------


## jk21

το ριζαλευρο το ειχα προτεινει για καποιες βιταμινες που εχει προσθετες το ετοιμο σκευασμα και καποιες πρεβιοτικες ουσιες . Θα μπορουσες να αντικαταστησεις και φρυγανια και ρυζαλευρο ( ή μερος της ) με τριμμενες στο μουλτι νιφαδες βρωμης

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Μαλιστα οκ ευχαριστω θα την κανω αυριο(επισης απο το σαββατο π θα παω λαικη θ παρω να κανω κ ενα βαζακι απ το μιγμα βοτανων π μ προτεινε ο Δημητρης,αυτο θα το βαλω ιδια ποσοτητα αντι της ριγανης η ν βαλω ενα κουταλακι ?) ! Επισης την αυγοτροφη θα την εχει σαν συμπληρωμα ή σαν τροφη ?

----------


## jk21

στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης μπορεις να βαλεις απο ενα κουταλι ειτε ριγανη ειτε το μιγμα που λες  (μαλλον αυτο  Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή ; ) ,μεχρι 1 κουταλια της σουπας σταδιακα ,αν δεις οτι στο λιγοτερο εχουν καλη αποδοχη 

η αυγοτροφη ειναι* συμπληρωμα* σε μια διατροφη με ενα καλο μιγμα σπορων ,χορταρικα και φρουτα (τα τελευταια να μην μενουν πολυ στο κλουβι ) και φυσικα παντα διαθεσιμη πηγη ασβεστιου οπως πχ το σουπιοκοκκαλο

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Μιγμα σπορων θα του δινω γτ ειναι πολυ τσιλιβιθρας  :: .Ξεκιναω με 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου κ αργοτερα αν το τρωει ολο το αυξανω στης σουπας ? Επισης αρθρο σχετικα με το πως να συνηθισει να τρωει λαχανικα/φρουτα(τα προηγουμενα κοκατιλ π ειχα δν τρωγανε :/) κ κτ τελευταιο εχουμε τπτ σε αρθρο σεχτικο με πελετ ?

----------


## jk21

Κοιταξε να δεις ... αν και εχω την συνταγη στα καναρινια ,εσυ εχεις κοκατιλ και ειναι καταλληλη και για αυτα .Ομως στην ποσοτητα σπορων ,τα κοκατιλ δεν ειναι ιδια οπως στα καναρινα

Αν και πανω κατω ξερω ,για το θεμα αυτ και ευρυτερα τη διατροφη τους ,να συμβουλευτεις την πιο κατω ενοτητα 

*Διατροφή*και αυτο το αρθρο επισης  


*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*με συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια για τα κοκατιλ και θα απαντηθουν οι ερωτησεις σου πιο εγκυρα .Αν οχι ,τοτε καλυτερα ειναι να ανοιξεις ενα θεμα εκει ,στην ενοτητα της διατροφης των παπαγαλων και θα σου απαντησουν αναλυτικα τα παιδια που εκτρεφουν

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Οχι οχι δεν λεω μια κουταλια για τους σπορους για το μιγμα βοτανων ελεγα,οσο για τα πελλετ κλπ θα ψαξω στα αρθρα

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

καλησπερα κ παλι εκανα μια προσπαθεια για να φτιαξω μια αυγοτροφη εβαλα τα συστατικα π ελεγες απλα εβαλα κ κτ εξρα νυφαδες βρωμης(αλεσμενες)/2κ.γ. σουπιοκοκαλο σκονη/2κ.σ ριγανη. βεβαια μ βγηκε πααααααρα πολυ ?! δεν ξερω αλλα μ φενεται πως ειναι αρκετα μεγαλες δοσεις κ επρεπε να την κανω στα μισα. οριστε κ μια φοτο απο το τελικο μιγμα. Ειναι σχεδον ιδια με την ετοιμη π εχω σε αισθηση τριβης να το πω ?  :: 



Επισης ξερω τα εχεις πει πολλες φορες αλλα μια ακομη αν δεν σε πειραζει αναλογια τριμενης φρυγανιας με αυγο(σε κανονικη περιοδο και σε αναπαραγωγης/πτερορροιας)
Επισης μπορω να το βαλω καταψυξη αυτο η μονο ψυγειο για 3-4 μερες κ μετα δρομο?
Ευχαριστω !

----------


## jk21

Καλα ειναι να προσθεσεις λιγο αυγο ακομα .Βαλε εναν κροκο ,αφου εβαλες επιπλεον αμυλουχα βαση (νιφαδες ) .Την διατηρεις σε δοσολια 3 ημερων στην καταψυξη ,οσο θες

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Την διατηρεις σε δοσολια 3 ημερων στην καταψυξη ,οσο θες


Σε εχασα λιγο, τι ειναι τα δοσολια ?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δοσολογια εννοει..

----------


## jk21

λιτοτης Στελιο ,λιτοτης χαχαχα 

την εκοψα κατα λαθος .ναι δοσολογια εννοω

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ολο αυτο για 3 μερες ? ενα πουλακι εχω δν προκειται να το φαει,σημερα που του εβαλα ισα π το αγγιξε :/ δλδ τα ηλιοσπορα οχι την αυγοτροφη  :sad:  . Ισως ακομα δν εχει συνηθησει.

----------


## mitsman

θα το χωρισεις σε μεριδες 3 ημερων....  τοσο κραταει στο ψυγειο... το υπολοιπο στην καταψυξη για πολλους μηνες.... απλα για να μην το ξεπαγωνεις ολο καθε φορα, θα το εχεις χωρισμενο σε ποσοτητα για 3 ημερες... μεσα σε σακουλακια.....

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Μια ακομα ερωτηση το νεσεστε εχει ιδια διατροφικη αξια με το ριζαλευρο ?

----------


## jk21

με το απλο ριζαλευρο πανω κατω ναι .Αλλα το ανθος ορυζης σαν σκευασμα ειναι εμπλουτισμενο με συγκεκριμενες βιταμινες και εχει διαφορετικη 

μην βαζεις νισιστε .ειναι εντελως σκονη και θα στο κανει λασπη .Βαλε σκετες νιφαδες βρωμης αν δεν θες ριζαλευρο

----------


## Steliosan

Μια ερωτηση.
Τα 15ml νερου ειναι σωστα γραμμενο ή μηπως εννοεις 150ml γιατι μου φαινεται λιγο δυσκολο να διαλυθει μια κουταλια του γλυκου μελι σε τοσα λιγα ml.
Και η αληθεια ειναι οτι προσπαθησα να την φτιαξω ομως μαλλον βγηκε λιγο αποτυχια...αν και να πω την αληθεια εβαλα 150ml νερο και στο τελος δεν γυρνουσε το μουλτι κοντεψα να το καψω χαχαχαχα προσθεσα λιγο νερο ακομα και μου βγηκε λασπη προσθεσα αμεσως μετα λιγη φρυγανια και ετσι ηρθε λιγο στα ισα του παντως το αποτελεσμα ηταν ουτε καν να το κοιταξουν.
Εχω πολυ περιεργα πουλια μονο πρασιναδα και σπορους τρωνε τιποτε αλλο.

----------


## jk21

Βρε ΣΤΕΛΙΟ  με τοσο νερο τι περιμενες να γινει   :: 

Ναι 15 ml .Αν θες τα κανεις και 20 ml 

διαλυεται με μιξερακι καφε σε ενα ποτηρι αν το βαλεις .Αν δεν διαλυθει βαλε σε χλιαρο (οχι ζεστο ) νερο

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> ...Αν δεν διαλυθει βαλε σε χλιαρο (οχι ζεστο ) νερο


στο ζεστο χανει την αξια του ?

----------


## jk21

τα ενζυμα του 100 % και μερος σημαντικο των βιταμινων Β και σχεδον ολη της C

----------


## Steliosan

> Βρε ΣΤΕΛΙΟ  με τοσο νερο τι περιμενες να γινει  
> 
> Ναι 15 ml .Αν θες τα κανεις και 20 ml 
> 
> διαλυεται με μιξερακι καφε σε ενα ποτηρι αν το βαλεις .Αν δεν διαλυθει βαλε σε χλιαρο (οχι ζεστο ) νερο


Eλα μου ντε αυγοτροφη φτιαχνουμε οχι λαπα για το κρυωμα χααχαχα.

----------


## jk21

ελα ομως που δοκιμαζω αυτη τη στιγμη  και αυτην  (στην εκδοχη με κινοα και πολεντα )
Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς

που μοιαζει λιγο με λαπα και την εχουν αλλαξει τα φωτα ! 

καθε << λαπας >> εχει τη χαρη του φαινεται  ...

----------


## sdedes21

Δημητρη αυτη η συνταγη κανει και για μπατζι φανταζομαι. ρωταω για να ειμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## jk21

φυσικοτατα κανει και gia budgie .επειδη εχουν ομως μικροτερη αναγκη λιπαρων ,ειτε αυξανεις λιγο την αμυλουχα βαση πχ νιφαδες βρωμης ή φρυγανια ή βαζεις λιγοτερο κροκο

----------


## Gardelius

> *
> 1 ΑΥΓΟ (βρασμένο δώδεκα λεπτά )
> Έτοιμο ΤΡΙΜΜΑ ΦΡΥΓΑΝΙΑΣ
> (προτείνω το σκεύασμα που έχουν σε γνωστη γερμανικη αλυσιδα σουπερμαρκετ  ή το <<Γιώτης >> σε χάρτινο κουτάκι λόγω του ότι έχουν αυτή τη μορφή και υφή
> 
> 
> 
> **1 Κουταλιά της σούπας ΡΙΓΑΝΗ  (κατά προτίμηση φρεσκοτριμμένη να έχει ακόμη τα αιθέρια έλαια της)
> **2 κουταλιές  ΡΥΖΑΛΕΥΡΟ για μωρά  - σκέτο , όχι κρέμα  (Γιώτης ή Νουνού)**
> ...


Αντι αυτου,... μπορουμε να βαλουμε σκονη νεοσσων?

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις αλλα την κανεις πιο πρωτεινουχα

----------


## Gardelius

Δεν ειναι ¨καλή¨τωρα η πρωτεΐνη.? αν είναι λιγο παραπανω σε εποχη πτεροροιας...

----------


## jk21

σε πτερορια ειναι απαραιτητη και δεν πειραζει ,αν δεν μιλαμε για υπερβολες .αν εχει τελειωσει η πτερορια και ειμαστε στη συντηρηση καλα ειναι να ειναι λιγοτερη για να ξεκουραζονται τα οργανα του πουλιου ,που βοηθουν στην απορροφηση της

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν αυτή η αυγοτροφή κάνει και για τα ζεμπράκια μου; (Προτιμώ να ρωτήσω για να είμαι σίγουρη!)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pidgey

Βεβαίως κάνει. #3

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χίλια συγνώμη δεν το είδα  :Ashamed0001:   Σε ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Pidgey

Τι συγνώμη; Σιγά.

Πάντως επειδή το ένα σου ζεμπράκι είχε βρεθεί με κάποιο μύκητα, καλό είναι να πάρεις το OK από τον jk21 γιατί έχει μέλι (πηγή τροφής των μυκήτων). Αν και νομίζω είναι σχετικά χαμηλό ποσοστό και δε θα χεις θέμα, ειδικά αν π.χ. βάλεις 1/2 κουταλάκι.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι είχαν βρει ένα μύκητα, αλλά από ότι είχε πει πτηνίατρος δεν ήταν κάτι. Όπως και να έχει θα τον ρωτήσω πριν τη φτιάξω!! Ευχαριστώ που το σκέφτηκες  :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

ας βαλει χωρις μελι ή εστω σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα .δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως την ιστορια ,αλλα αν ειχε αποδειχθει οτι δεν ειχε θεμα με μυκητες ας βαλεις και κανονικα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Την έφτιαξα σήμερα, η υφή της καλή μου φάνηκε, την έβαλα στα μικρα μου, όχι απλά τους αρέσει, είναι η πρώτη 
φορά που μαλώνουν για το ποιος θα φάει πρώτος! Τώρα τα βρήκαν βέβαια και τρώνε μαζί! Την επόμενη φορά θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω μία πιο δύσκολη!

----------


## Gardelius

> Την έφτιαξα σήμερα, η υφή της καλή μου φάνηκε,



Καλησπέρα Κωνσταντίνα, μπορείς να βάλεις φωτό να την δούμε και να σου πούμε. 

Κάθε τι "νέο" που δοκιμάζουμε στα πουλάκια μας "θέλει και χρόνο προσαρμογής" .

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα και σε εσένα Ηλία! Και εγώ θέλω να ανεβάσω φωτογραφία, αλλά δυστυχώς είμαι στο εξοχικό μου και δεν εχω υπολογιστή. Συνδεομαι από το κινητό μου. Αν κάνετε υπομονή μέχρι την επόμενη Δευτέρα που θα κατέβω στην αθήνα, θα μπορέσω να σας δείξω φωτογραφία.

Πάντως στα μικρα μου άρεσε και έτρωγαν όση ώρα την είχα μέσα, έχουν μάθει πια και δοκιμάζουν ότι και να τους βάλω ευτυχώς!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλους! Συγνώμη που άργησα τόσες μέρες να ανεβάσω τη φωτογραφία που μου ζητήσατε. Όμως πιστή στις υποσχέσεις μου, έστω και καθυστερημένη ορίστε:





να τονίσω ότι είναι η πρώτη μου απόπειρα για να φτιάξω αυγοτροφή, ακολούθησα πιστά τη συνταγή απλώς έβαλα λιγότερο μέλι καθώς δεν ήθελα να το ρισκάρω σε περίπτωση μύκητα (έχει αναφερθεί παραπάνω καθώς και σε άλλο δικό μου ποστ). Είχε μεγάλη αποδοχή από τα μικρά μου ζεμπράκια, δεν σταμάτησαν να τρώνε!!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Κωνσταντίνα. 

Βλέπω ότι έχει "πετύχει αρκετά η υφή" της οπότε είναι και λογικό 

να υπάρχει και αποδοχή !!!

Αναμενόμενο άλλωστε αφού οι περισσότερες συνταγές έχουν πάνω απ' όλα 

την αγάπη για τα φιλαράκια μας πράγμα που είναι σημαντικό για μένα !

Προσοχή μόνο στο "χρόνο" που μένει στην αυγοθήκη και στην ποσότητα !  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαίρομαι που το πέτυχα λοιπόν!!!! Εννοείται πως είναι σημαντική η αγάπη, βασικά είναι το έξτρα συστατικό για να πετύχει! Αν το κάνουμε σαν αγγαρεία, ας μην το κάνουμε και καθόλου  :winky:  

Ναι είχα κοιτάξει την ποσότητα και τους έβαζα 1 κοφτό κουταλάκι του γλυκού για το κάθε πουλάκι και επειδή βγήκε πολύ αυγοτροφή για τα λίγα πουλάκια που έχω, έκανα συχνές αλλαγές για να είμαι σίγουρη! Όταν ξαναφτιάξω θα κάνω πιο μικρή δόση για να μην πάει χαμένη.

Ήθελα όση περίσσεψε να την σκορπίσω σε κανένα χωράφι να τη φάνε τα σπουργίτια και τα περιστεράκια αλλά φοβήθηκα μην χαλάσει και αντί για καλό κάνω κακό  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## Gardelius

Ναι καλύτερα αν έχεις "υποψία" ότι έχει χαλάσει να το πετάς !!

Βάλε και στο θέμα σου με τα πουλάκια καμία φωτό να το "τσακίζουν" !  :winky: 

καλό απόγευμα !

----------


## Pidgey

Κωνστατνίνα η υφή της φαίνεται τέλεια. Μπράβο σου!


Γιατί δεν την έβαλες στην κατάψυξη; Θα μπορούσες π.χ. να τη χώριζες σε μερίδες των 3 ημερών σε σακουλάκια και να ξεπάγωνες όποτε ήθελες να τους δώσεις.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιατί δεν ήμουν στο σπίτι μου, ήμουν στο σπίτι των θείων και η κατάψυξη ήδη γεμάτη.... Άσε που ήδη με λένε πουλομάνα και με πειράζουν, άμα τους έλεγα ότι ήθελα να τη βάλω και στη κατάψυξη τότε θα έτρωγα το δούλεμα της ζωής μου   ::

----------


## Pidgey

Κρίμα, δείχνει πραγματικά επιτυχημένη. 

Ασ' τους να λένε...  :Cool0008:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι βγήκε καλή! Τι στο καλό αφού την κατάφερα μια φορά, θα την ξανακαταφέρω!!! 

Τους αφήνω, τους αφήνω  :Happy0062:

----------


## jk21

Πολυ καλη υφη !!!


αν την πεταξουμε στη φυση και την χτυπα *αμεσα* ο ηλιος αφαιρει συντομα την υγρασια που ευνοει την αλλοιωση και καιει με τις uv ακτινες του τυχον αναπτυσσομενα μικροβια και ειναι ελαχιστη η πιθανοτητα να αλλοιωθει ,γιατι τροφη και μαλιστα στην αρχη με υγρασια ,κανουν πως και πως να την φανε  σε εποχες χωρις νερο ,οσα αγριοπουλια την αντιληφθουν 

ετσι κι αλλιως τρωνε πολυ πιο επικινδυνα πραγματα και υπολειματα τροφιμων

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ε τότε την επόμενη φορά που θα φτιάξω, αν περισσέψει και πάλι, θα την βάλω και στα πουλάκια που ψάχνουν για τροφή στη φύση :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

να την ριξεις απλωτα ,οχι συγκεντρωμενη σε καποιο μπολακι και κρατησει υγρασια .Οπως οταν  ριχνουμε σπορους

----------


## petran

> Ήθελα όση περίσσεψε να την σκορπίσω σε κανένα χωράφι να τη φάνε τα σπουργίτια και τα περιστεράκια αλλά φοβήθηκα μην χαλάσει και αντί για καλό κάνω κακό


*************************** ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει θα την σκορπισω απλωτα :-D 
*************************** Πετρο!  ::

----------


## petran

> Εντάξει θα την σκορπισω απλωτα :-D 
> *********************


******************************.. ::

----------


## jk21

Nα σταματησουν τα off topic .Να θυμισω οτι οι κανονες απαγορευουν και πολιτικες συζητησεις .Τα εσβησα ως off topic και οχι εκτος κανονων ,γιατι δεν επεκταθηκατε  ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο, δεν το σκεφτηκα εκεινη τη στιγμη. Δεν θα επαναληφθει απο μερους μου το μονο σιγουρο. Και παλι συγνωμη  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## jk21

Ειμαι σιγουρος Κωνσταντινα .Εσυ απλα απαντησες σε οτι διαβασες ... ο φιλος μας ειχε μια διαθεση οπου σταθει και οπου βρεθει να γραφει οτι ναναι ,ισως επιδιωκοντας οτι ειδες  ή θα δεις σε αλλο θεμα και απο τις πλακες να το γυρισει σε γενικη αμφισβητιση του πως διαχειριζομαστε το φορουμ  ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Επανέρχομαι στη συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφή για να ρωτήσω *πόσο ποσοστό φρυγανιάς από τα 250ml μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε με νιφάδες βρώμης*; Επίσης, ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν αυτή η αυγοτροφή είναι αρκετά θρεπτική για νεοσσούς  ::

----------


## jk21

οσο θελεις ,δοκιμαζοντας την αποδοχη απο τα πουλια 
βασικα 50 - 50 ειναι μια χαρα .Η φρυγανια δινει καλυτερη υφη ,η βρωμη καλυτερα καπως αμινοξεα 

φτιαξε τη συνταγη και αν προσθεσεις οσο σε παιρνει για να μην λασπωσει ,επιπλεον κροκο αυγου ειδικα την περιοδο των νεοσσων ,θα ειναι τουρμπο 

και ετσι οπως την βλεπεις ,καποιο διαστημα που δεν ειχα ανεβασει αλλες συνταγες ,παλιοτερα στο ιστολογιο μου ,πολλοι επισκεπτες μου ειχανε γραψει οτι ειχαν παει πολυ καλα στην αναπαραγωγη με αυτη την αυγοτροφη ,αν και απειροι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τέλεια! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση (όπως πάντα άλλωστε)  :Happy0062:  Αύριο πάω για ψώνια λοιπόν για να την φτιάξω ξανά και για νεοσσούς αυτή τη φορά!  ::

----------


## mparoyfas

Κωνσταντίνα δοκιμασε και αυτη ειναι μια πολυ πρακτικη αυγοτροφη με καλη χρονικη ανοχη και σε υψηλες θερμοκρασιες σε αντιθεση με την απλη, χωρια οτι χωριζεις σε μεριδες στην καταψυξη αποψυχεις το κομματι, μουλτι και 3-4 μερες ψυγειο ανετα εχει και παραλλαγες που μπορεις να κανεις οπως εγω τωρα αντι αλευρι κιτρινο εχω πολεντα και βγηκαν κατι χρωματα σαν χαιλάιτ μαρκαδορος !!!
*Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ευχαριστώ Μάνο, θα τη δοκιμάσω και αυτή!! Έχει πάρα πολλές συνταγές για αυγοτροφή εδώ, τις έψαξα όλες μια μια (είδα και αυτή που προτείνεις), απλώς ξεκινάω από τα εύκολα γιατί τα άλλα με αγχώνουν για το αν θα το πετύχω! Αλλά την απόπειρα θα την κάνω!

----------


## μηνας1997

Δηλαδη μπορουμε αντι για φρυγανια να βαλουμε βρωμη γινεται;;

----------


## jk21

Σαφεστατα !

----------


## eyes lf

> *Η συνταγή που ακολουθεί είναι μια εύκολη αυγοτροφή που κάλλιστα μπορεί και ένας απλός χομπίστας χωρίς ιδιαίτερη πείρα να φτιάξει ,χωρίς τα πολλά, και για κάποιους περίπλοκα πρόσθετα άλλων συνταγών, που έχω αναρτήσει ,που όμως ήταν απαραίτητα στην προετοιμασία.
> ΥΛΙΚΑ
> 1 ΑΥΓΟ (βρασμένο δώδεκα λεπτά )
> Έτοιμο ΤΡΙΜΜΑ ΦΡΥΓΑΝΙΑΣ
> (προτείνω το σκεύασμα που έχουν σε γνωστη γερμανικη αλυσιδα σουπερμαρκετ  ή το <<Γιώτης >> σε χάρτινο κουτάκι λόγω του ότι έχουν αυτή τη μορφή και υφή
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Κουταλιά της σούπας ΡΙΓΑΝΗ  (κατά προτίμηση φρεσκοτριμμένη να έχει ακόμη τα αιθέρια έλαια της)
> ...



καλισπερα 
* ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν*  *στη συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφή*
*μπορούμε να προσθεσουμε  CORN FLAKES απο σκετο καλαμποκι χορις ζαχαρη  ( αλεζμενα στο  MULTI ) ??? 
Επίσης, ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν το ριζαλευρο ειναι free gluten πιραζει ?*

----------


## jk21

αν βαλεις corn flakes κατεβαζεις την πρωτεινη και πιθανοτατα εχουν ζαχαρη .Αν θες να δωσεις καλαμποκι για λουτεινη και λαμπερο κιτρινο χρωμα σε κιτρινα πουλια ή τονισμο του κοκκινου στα κοκκινα ,τοτε βαλε πολεντα (σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου )

το ριζαλευρο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ,παρα μονο το συγκεκριμενο που ελεγα γιατι ειχε πρεβιοτικα και καποιες προσθετες βιταμινες .Προτιμω να βαλεις περισσοτερο φρυγανια ή τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης ή πολεντα αντι αυτου

----------


## jk21

αλλα κατι μου λεει οτι θα αλλαξεις γνωμη και θα κανεις αυτη 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*ειδικα οταν θα εχεις νεοσσους , αξεπεραστη !!!!!!!

----------


## eyes lf

> αλλα κατι μου λεει οτι θα αλλαξεις γνωμη και θα κανεις αυτη 
> 
> *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*
> 
> 
> ειδικα οταν θα εχεις νεοσσους , αξεπεραστη !!!!!!!



θα τι κανω κ' αυτη αλλη μερα λοοοοολ .... δεν εχω αυτη τη στιγμη νιφαδεσ βρωμης 
πσαχνω για μια αυγοτροφη που να εχω δια8εσιμα τα υλικα .....

----------


## jk21

βαλε μονο σιμιγδαλι ... αναρπαστη θα γινει !

----------


## eyes lf

η απλη αυγοτροφη με προσθετα ΣΙΜΙΓΔΑΛΙ , παστα ντοματα, παπρικα και σουμακι  για τουσ RED FACTOR, RED MOSAIC & AGATE RED MOSAIC 
φενετε την πετιχα .... τουσ εβαλα απο λιγο να δοκιμασουν και πεσαν με τα μουτρα !!!!   :Happy0030:

----------


## thanos1

Γεια σας 

Ήθελα να δοκιμάσω αν τα κοκατιλακια μου τρώνε αυγοτροφή. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν έφαγαν. 

Τα υλικά που έβαλα στην αυγοτροφή είναι τα εξής

250ml φρυγανιά
1 αβγό 
λίγο ρίγανη
λίγο ρυζάλευρο
μελή αρεωμενο σε 25ml νερο  

έκανα κάτι λάθος στην αυγοτροφή?  Γιατι δε τρωνε ?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όσον αφορά τη συνταγή, περίμενε να το δουν οι λίγο πιο έμπειροι στις αναλογίες για να σου πουν  :winky:  Πάντως, αν είναι σωστά φτιαγμένη συνέχισε να την βάζεις κανονικά στα κλουβιά και κάποια στιγμή θα το δοκιμάσουν! Αρκετές φορές είναι λίγο πιο διστακτικά σε καινούργια πράγματα και μπορεί να μην φάνε αμέσως! 

Έχουν ξαναφάει αυγοτροφή; Πόσες φορές την έχεις βάλει μέχρι τώρα και δεν δοκιμάζουν;

----------


## jk21

Μετεφερα το θεμα στην παρουσα συνταγη ,γιατι στην ουσια ,αυτην εχει ως βαση 

θα ηθελα να μας ανεβασεις φωτο να δουμε την υφη της .Το μεγεθος του αυγου ,τα λιγα  ml παραπανω νερο που διελυσες το μελι ,ισως εχουν διαφοροποιησει την υφη που εχω στο μυαλο μου ,οταν ακομα την εφτιαχνα 

απο κει και περα ,δοκιμασαν και δεν τους αρεσε; 

δεν εφαγαν καθολου; 


τρωγανε καποια αλλη αυγοτροφη μεχρι τωρα;

----------


## Dhmhtrios

Αντί για ρυζάλευρο εγώ βάζω βρώμη τύπου κουάκερ και όταν είναι για σερβίρισμα προσθέτω φύτρες ή λαχανικά ή φρούτα.

----------


## eyes lf

> *Η συνταγή που ακολουθεί είναι μια εύκολη αυγοτροφή που κάλλιστα μπορεί και ένας απλός χομπίστας χωρίς ιδιαίτερη πείρα να φτιάξει ,χωρίς τα πολλά, και για κάποιους περίπλοκα πρόσθετα άλλων συνταγών, που έχω αναρτήσει ,που όμως ήταν απαραίτητα στην προετοιμασία.
> ΥΛΙΚΑ
> 1 ΑΥΓΟ (βρασμένο δώδεκα λεπτά )
> Έτοιμο ΤΡΙΜΜΑ ΦΡΥΓΑΝΙΑΣ
> (προτείνω το σκεύασμα που έχουν σε γνωστη γερμανικη αλυσιδα σουπερμαρκετ  ή το <<Γιώτης >> σε χάρτινο κουτάκι λόγω του ότι έχουν αυτή τη μορφή και υφή
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Κουταλιά της σούπας ΡΙΓΑΝΗ  (κατά προτίμηση φρεσκοτριμμένη να έχει ακόμη τα αιθέρια έλαια της)
> ...


εδω και 3 μηνες περιπου φτιαχνω αυτη την αυγοτροφη 2 φορες την εβδομαδα με καπιες παραλλαγες .. την προσφερω καθιμερινα στα καναρινια μου οπου  την τσακιζουν σε 2 ωρες (να σας θιμισω οτι εχω λευκα, κιτρινα και κοκκινα καναρινια )
η παραλλαγες που κανω ειναι ως ακολουθος και θα ειθελα τη αποψη σας για τις αναλογιες 
100μλ φριγανια σιτου
100μλ σιμιγδαλι (50 καλαμποκι/50 σιτου)
50μλ νιφαδες βρωμης 
1 μεγαλο αυγο βρασμενο με τον κροκο και καπιες μερεσ μονο με 2 ασπραδια 
2 κουταλιες γλυκου κιμα σογια τριμενο (οταν ειναι μονο με ασπραδια)
2 κουταλιες γλυκου ανιθος ουριζης Γιωτης
2 κουταλιες γλυκου κρεμα νεοσσων (μου εχει περισεπση αρκετη απο την αναπαραγωγη,λεω να την εκμεταλευτω πριν λιξει η ημερομινια της λοοοολ)
2 κουταλιες σουπας μιγμα αποξεραμενων βοτανων (15 με 20 ειδη βοτανα)
2 κουταλιες αγαθι μαριας αλεσμενο σκονι (στη μιχανη που αλεθομε καφε)
2 κουταλιες οστρακα 
μιση κουταλια αλεσμενο κοκκαλο σουπιας

προσθετο  50 μλ κουσκους (μπλε ***** ) + 50 μλ νερο (εδω προσθετο 1 κουταλακι μελι, μουταβιτ, μαγια, σπιρουλινα, γυρη, εγχιλιμα βοτανων που φτιαχνω)
και τελος ανακατεβω με 50μλ κινοα βρασμενει/σραγιγμενει και φυτρα απο νιζερ και ροβιτσα 
μιραζω το σινολο σε 3 δοχεια (ενα μενει οπος ειναι, το δευτερο προσθετω τριμενο καροτο,κοτζιμπερι,σουμακ, παπρικα , και στο τριτο προσθετο ανθοι καλεντουλας ,κατιφες αλεσμενα και λιγο κιτρινο σαφραν)








*αποτελεσματα μεχρι στιγμης στο χρωμα των καναρινιων μου 
*

----------


## jk21

οπου σε παιρνει και δεν εχεις θεμα με το λευκο χρωμα στα φτερα ,βαζε αν δεν λασπωνει και λιγο επιπλεον αυγο ή ασπραδι ,οπου εχεις θεμα με το λευκο

στα κοκκινα κακως δεν βαζεις καλεντουλα ,κατηφε οταν βαφεται μονο το κοκκινο και οχι τυχον λευκο αν εχουν και απο αυτο (πχ μοζαικ )

----------


## eyes lf

εδω και 2 εβδομαδες την φτιαχνω οπως μου προτινες με επιπλεον αυγο, 
στο συνολο της περνει 3 ασπραδια απο μεγαλα αυγα χορις να λασποσει !!! στο κουσκους τωρα ποια προσθετω τo μελι, το εχιλισμα βοτανων και το JKMAX *jkmax συμπλήρωμα διατροφής ....*

----------


## Cornell

Ξεκίνησα και εγώ με αυτή την αυγοτροφή για το καναρίνι μου (αχάτης με  κόκκινο χρώμα - δεν ξέρω αν λέγετε μοσαίκ ή κάπως αλλιώς,θα ανεβάσω  φωτογραφία για να μου πείτε)

Εκτέλεσα την συνταγή όπως στο πρώτο πόστ στις μισές ποσότητες και έφτιαξα 5 σακουλάκια με δόσεις των 2-3 ημερών.

Έκανα και κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές
έβαλα φρυγανιά και νιφάδες βρώμης (50-50)
επιπλέον 1 αυγό γιατί ήταν λίγο στεγνό το μείγμα (ήταν μάλλον τα αυγά μικρά)
και πρόσθεσα και μισό κουταλάκι του γλυκού γλυκιά πάπρικα και μισό κουταλάκι του γλυκού σούμακ.

Το πρωί που του το έβαλα πήγε κατευθείαν και έφαγε λιγάκι.
Δεν του άφησα σπόρους στο κλουβί και το απόγευμα θα δω αν το έφαγε όλο.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Νίκο θα ήθελες να μας δείξεις πως μοιάζει η αυγοτροφή σου ?  ::

----------


## jk21

αν δεν τρωνε πολυ ,τοτε δοκιμασε ειτε χωρις παπρικα σουμακ ειτε με αρκετα λιγοτερο στην αρχη .αλλα πολλα τρωνε εξ αρχης και με αυτα

----------


## Cornell

Το βράδυ που γύρισα είχε φάει αρκετά αλλά όχι όλο (είχα βάλει μιαμιση κουταλιά του γλυκού στην θήκη)
Έβαλα ξανά τους σπόρους και θα δω αν θα αδιαφορήσει αύριο για την αυγοτροφή.
Θα σας ανεβάσω και φωτογραφία της τροφής.

----------


## jk21

1 κουταλια του γλυκου ειναι μια χαρα για ενα πουλακι !

----------


## legendguards

που βρηκες αυτο το *Aνθος ορυζης ΓΙΩΤΗΣ ?

*

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

σε σουπερ μαρκετ εκει που ειναι το τμημα για τις βρεφικες τροφες. η σε φαρμακια.

----------


## jk21

σε ολα τα ελληνικα Μαρκετ υπαρχει βρε .Ο Γιωτης ειναι ελληνικη εταιρια .Κυπρο δεν ερχεται ;

http://www.jotis.gr/Product/42/Page/72/el/




μην κολλας και αν δεν το βρισκεις .Αντι τις προσθετες συνθετικες βιταμινες που εχει (για αυτο το ειχα προτεινει αντι να βαζει καποιος δικο του συμπληρωμα αν δεν εχει ) βαλε γυρη και εισαι υπερκαλλυμενος .Πολυ καλυτερα

----------


## Cornell

Το βρήκα στο ***** αλλά όπως είπαν και οι άλλοι υπάρχει σε πολλά καταστήματα.

Ορίστε και η φωτογραφία της αυγοτροφής.

----------


## Cornell

Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι πρόσθεσα στο μείγμα και μισή κουταλιά του γλυκού σουσάμι. :winky: 
Μήπως όμως είναι καλύτερα να το προσθέτω στο τέλος για να είναι τα σπόρια ολόκληρα?

----------


## jk21

καλυτερα στο τελος και αφου εχεις πλυνει τον σπορο αν τον εχεις παρει χυμα

----------


## Cornell

Συσκευασμένος ήταν,οπότε φαντάζομαι δεν θέλει πλύσιμο.
Την επόμενη φορά πάντως θα προσθέσω στο τέλος.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν με τον φλοιο θα προτιμουσα να τον πλενεις ,αν και πιστευω οι συσκευασμενοι για ανθρωπινη διατροφη ,ειναι οκ εξωτερικα απο ιχνη ασπεργιλλου 

οταν βαζουμε σε υγρη σχετικα αυγοτροφη σπορους ,καλα ειναι να ειναι ειτε βρασμενοι εστω και λιγο ειτε καλα ξεπλυμμενοι

----------


## eyes lf

> που βρηκες αυτο το *Aνθος ορυζης ΓΙΩΤΗΣ ?
> 
> *





> σε ολα τα ελληνικα Μαρκετ υπαρχει βρε .Ο Γιωτης ειναι ελληνικη εταιρια .Κυπρο δεν ερχεται ;
> 
> http://www.jotis.gr/Product/42/Page/72/el/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> μην κολλας και αν δεν το βρισκεις .Αντι τις προσθετες συνθετικες βιταμινες που εχει (για αυτο το ειχα προτεινει αντι να βαζει καποιος δικο του συμπληρωμα αν δεν εχει ) βαλε γυρη και εισαι υπερκαλλυμενος .Πολυ καλυτερα




υπαρχει στη Κυπρο !!! σε ολα τα σουπερμαρκετ, περιπτερα, φαρμακεια .... και ειναι 2,20 ευρο

----------


## pangelo

Καλημέρα σας,

Μπορώ να προσθέσω στην παραπάνω συνταγή γύρη, και κινόα;

Αν ναι, σε τι ποσότητα;

Ευχαρστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## jk21

σε καθε αυγοτροφη μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε γυρη   και οχι μονο μπορουμε αλλα για μενα ειναι το Νο 1 συμπληρωμα διατροφης 

1 κουταλι του γλυκου στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης ειναι μια χαρα ,αλλα μην φοβηθεις να βαλεις και 2 αν στην τρωνε

Η κινοα  σαν ο ιδανικος σπορος σε θρεπτικη αξια ,υψηλη πρωτεινη χαμηλα λιπαρα ,συγκρινομενη μονο με το κανναβουρι που δινει και τα ω3 εκτος απο τα κορυφαια αμινοξεα του ,σαφως και εχει θεση σε οποιον θελει να βαζει ειτε ελαφρως βρασμενη (εξηγω σε καποιο σημειο του θεματος της κινοα το ποσο ελαφρως εννοω ) ,ειτε σε μορφη φυτρας .Ποσοτητα οση θελεις αρκει να μην λασπωσει η αυγοτροφη

----------


## Γιωργος Μεγγουλας

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Μια ερωτηση στην αυγοτροφη επιτρεπεται να βαλουμε Ω3 λιπαρα απο φαρμακευτικο σκευασμα....??   Και εννοω τα χαπακια που ειναι για την μειωση των τριγλικεριδιων του ανθρωπου .......μουρουνελαιο κοινως.
Νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη η περιεκτηκοτητα τους απο απλους σπορους

----------


## jk21

μπορεις το πολυ 1 ml σε 100 γρ αυγοτροφης αλλα πρεπει να το βαλεις και να το ανακατεψεις την ωρα που την παρεχεις στα πουλια ,γιατι οξειδωνονται αμεσα με την επαφη του αερα και του φωτος .Επισης αν εχουμε σκευασμα με βιτ Ε ,καλα ειναι να διαλυουμε και καποια ποσοτητα απο αυτο ,γιατι η βιτ Ε βοηθα στην μειωμενη οξειδωση τους (αλλα δεν απορροφιεται εκεινη απο τον οργανισμο στο ιδανικοτερο ποσοστο της ) 

Ομως το θεμα ειναι να εχει αποδοχη και η αυγοτροφη λογω οσμης .Συνηθως η αποδοχη της μειωνεται .Υπαρχει σκευασμα με γευση πορτοκαλι  (απο οτι εχω ακουσει ) σε σιροπι αλλα εχει γυρω στα 20 ευρω τα 300 ml 
http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/12132

----------


## Νεκταριος76

Δημητρη την αυγοτροφη στα πουλακια την δίνουμε απο το ψυγειο αμεσως ή την αφηνουμε λιγη ωρα να ζεσταθει?

----------


## jk21

απο το ψυγειο σε 10 με 15 λεπτα το πολυ ειναι οκ να δωσεις .Αλλα και το καλοκαιρι σε ελαχιστο χρονο ερχεται σε θερμοκρασια καταλληλη

οταν εχεις νεοσσους ομως ασχετα αν την ζεσταινει στο προλοβο της η μανα , να αφηνεις κανενα 15λεπτο εκτος ψυγειου

----------


## legendguards

Η ρηγανη που αναφερεις στην συνταγη , εννοεις φρεσκα ?

----------


## jk21

Η γνωστη τριμμενη , ελαφρως αποξηραμενη (αλλα αν γινεται οχι πολυκαιρισμενη ) 

 οσο πιο φρεσκια τοσο πιο μυρωδατη . Η << σπιρτοζα >> ειναι η πιο << δραστικη >> για οτι θελουμε να πετυχουμε

----------


## legendguards

Μου βγηκε λιγο πιο στεγνη απο οτι θα την ηθελα , οι καρδερινες την εφαγαν ευχαριστα αλλα τη θελω λιγο πιο υγρη

Εβαλα 1 αυγο 70 γρ
35 γρ τριμμενη φρυγανια
5 γρ σκονη πρωτεινη κανναβης 
1γρ Megastop
0,5 γρ κουρκουμα
0.2 γρ Γιουκα

Ποση βγαινει η πρωτεινη της ? Αλλα προτιθεμαι να μειωσω λιγο την φρυγανια μαλλον στα 25γρ

Επισης η συγκεκριμενη θα χρησημοποιηθει μονο για πυρωμα των καρδερινων και οχι για ταισμα νεοσσων


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Την πρωτεινη θα την δω μεσα στην ημερα .Με μονο 35 γρ φρυγανια σε ολοκληρο αυγο και εξτρα πρωτεινη απο την κανναβη , θα ειναι ηδη αρκετα ψηλα 

Αυγο και φρυγανια πως τα αναμιγνυεις ; αν δεν βαζεις πολυκοφτη , η υγρασια μενει στα κομματια αυγου και δεν γινεται ομογενοποιημενο το μιγμα .Αν θες να παει παντου  , θες πολυκοφτη .Τωρα εχεις σχετικα στεγνη φρυγανια και αυγο να κρατα την περισσοτερη υγρασια . Αυτο κανει αναγκαιο να πρεπει να φαγωθει συντομα ... Βεβαια ο καθενας ξερει πως την ζητανε τα πουλακια του καλυτερα 

Δες και αυτο 

*Απλή πλήρης αυγοτροφή*Λεω , να μην δωσω και μια ακομα εναλλακτικη στον Αντωνη ;   ::

----------


## legendguards

Στον πολυκοφτη τα εβαλα ολα
Μαζι


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Τι εννοεις πρεπει να φαγωθει Αμεσα ? Την φαγανε οπως την εκανα αλλα θα την ηθελα λιγο πιο υγρη 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Βλεπω απλα κομματια που δεν εχουν ομογενοποιηθει (δες πχ κομματια κροκου ) . Με παραξενευει παντως που με τοση λιγη φρυγανια οχι μονο δεν σου εχει λασπωσει αλλα  λες ( αφου εχεις αμεση αποψη της υφης απο κοντα ) οτι θελει και αλλη υγρασια !!


Απλα βρε λεω οτι αν μενει αρκετη υγρασια στο αυγο και δεν απορροφηθει απο την αμυλουχα μαζα , ειναι πιο ευκολα αλλοιωσιμο και καλο ειναι ακομα και αν διατηρειται στο ψυγειο , να τη δινουμε σε 1 αντε δυο μερες .Οχι οτι δεν θα σου κρατα και 3η .Ετσι κι αλλιως φτιαχνεις απο οτι εχω καταλαβει , την δοση μιας ημερας

----------


## legendguards

Επειδει η συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη που θελω να χρησημοποιησω αφορα μονο τις καρδερινες και οχι τα καναρινα , και δεν θα την χρησημοποιησω για ταισμα νεοσσων γιαυτο σε ρωτησα την πρωτεινη που πρεπει να εχει. Θελω να κανω το πολυ 100-150 γρ αυγοτροφη και ποτε δεν φυλαω αυγοτροφη για τριτη μερα . Η υγρασια δεν ηταν ασχημη αλλα αν ηταν λιγο περισσοτερη θα τα δελεαζει πιο ευκολα .

----------


## jk21

.... το λαδι της δελεαζει πιο ευκολα   :winky:   Συνδιασμος ελαιολαδου και φυσικα καποιας υγρασιας (που εχει το αυγο ) δινουν το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα

----------


## legendguards

ναι αλλα τα λαδια οξειδωνονται και προτιμω να τα αποφυγω

----------


## jk21

Τοτε μην τρως σαλατες με ελαιολαδο Αντωνη .... ή οχι ; 


Ολα τα ανεπεξεργαστα ελαια εχουν καλα να δωσουν , αρκει να ξερουμε τι επιλεγουμε και πως το παρεχουμε  . Τα πολυακορεστα και τα μονοακορεστα ελαια , οταν δεν ειναι υδρογονωμενα και εφοσον δεν εχουν θερμανθει και δινονται στην ποσοτητα και χρονο που πρεπει , ειναι πληρως απαραιτητα στα πουλια μας .Τα πολυακορεστα ταγγιζουν ομως πολυ πιο ευκολα και το ελαιολαδο εχει σαν κυριο λιπαρο οξυ το μονοακορεστο ελαικο , χωρις να εχει υψηλα ω6 ενω εχει και ω3 .Οταν τα πουλια χορταινουν με το γνωστο για την αξια του ελαιολαδο , δεν χρειαζεται να παιρνουν φουλ λιπαρους στυλ νιζερ για να χορτασουν , διαστρεβλωνοντας τον λογο ω6 προς ω3 σε χειριστες τιμες , οταν το νιζερ ειναι φουλ σε ω6 και μηδενικα ω3 .Οι ετοιμες πατε αυγοτροφες δεν εχουν ελαιολαδο αλλα σπορελαια φουλ στα ω6 και ειτε εχουν συντηριτικα για να τα διατηρουν , ειτε ειναι υδρογονωμενα (σε μορφη μαργαρινης ) για να μην οξειδωνονται ευκολα (με τα μειον της υδρογονωσης .... ) ειτε ταγγιζουν πανευκολα ... 


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4808858/




> Because a high omega-6/omega-3 ratio is associated with overweight/obesity, whereas a balanced ratio decreases obesity and weight gain, it is essential that every effort is made to decrease the omega-6 fatty acids in the diet, while increasing the omega-3 fatty acid intake. This can be accomplished by (1) changing dietary vegetable oils high in omega-6 fatty acids (corn oil, sunflower, safflower, cottonseed, and soybean oils) to oils high in omega-3s (flax, perilla, chia, rapeseed), *and high in monounsaturated oils such as olive oil,* macadamia nut oil, hazelnut oil, or the new high monounsaturated sunflower oil; and (2) increasing fish intake to 2–3 times per week, while decreasing meat intake.




Ψαξε και γιατι η παγκοσμια γνωστη διατροφολογος  ελληνοαμερικανιδα artemis simopoulos θεωρει την μεσογειακη διατροφη κορυφαια και ειδικα την κρητικη διαιτα .... τι υπαρχει σε αυτες τις διαιτες πλουσιο; μονο στον φραπε δεν βαζουν ελαιολαδο οι Κρητες !! στη ρακη εχει διπλα ο μεζες

----------


## legendguards

Γιατι οχι σιτελαιο ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheat_germ_oil




> Component
> g/100g
> 
> Linoleic acid (omega-6)
> 55
> 
> Palmitic acid
> 16
> 
> ...



αν θες να το βαλεις αντι βιτ Ε , να το κανεις αλλα και αυτο εχει το προβλημα των ακορεστων οτι οξειδωνεται ευκολα και δεν ειναι να μενει για αρκετο καιρο στην τροφη και κυριως ειναι φουλ σε λινολεικο (ω6 ) και οχι λινολενικο (ω3 ) . Αν βαζεις παντως αρκετο μουρουνελαιο με ω3 και δινεις την αυγοτροφη εντος της ημερας , μια χαρα εισαι και με σιτελαιο μαζι σε καποια ποσοτητα .Βοηθαει η βιτ ε στην μη οξειδωση απλα χειροτερευει τον λογο ω6 προς ω3 αν δεν βαζουμε μουρουνελαιο (ω3 )

----------


## legendguards

Δεν εχω μουρουνελαιο


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Εγω στη θεση σου  , θα ενισχυα το μιγμα με περιλλα και κανναβουρι και κια , σε βαρος του νιζερ (οσο σε παιρνει , γιατι αρεσει καλως ή κακως στην καρδερινα ) , θα εδινα συχνα ροκα σαν χορταρικο το χειμωνα και φουλ γλυστριδα πρωι μεσημερι βραδυ , ξημερωματα την ανοιξη μολις βγει (ολα αυτα για ενισχυση εναλλακτικα των ω3 )  ωστε να εχω και περιθωριο να βαλω σιτελαιο που βοηθα πολυ με την φυσικη βιτ Ε που εχει και στη γονιμοτητα και την μη οξειδωση της τροφης

----------


## legendguards

Αφου δινω εξτρα μειγμα με περιλλα chia σουσαμι και οινοθερα βιεννης και καννανουρι μονο του και αγκαθι μαριας μονο του

----------


## legendguards

Δημητρη αν μπορουμε να βρουμε την πρωτεινη και τα λιπαρα της ακολουθης αυγοτροφης και αν χρειαζεται κατι έπιπλεον και για ποιο λογο ?

Ενα αυγο 70γρ

3 κουταλιες της σουπας φρυγανια 



3 γρ σκονη πρωτεινη κανναβης



0,5 γρ κουρκουμα

0,2 Γιουκα





1 γρ megastop






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

*8.82 gr πρωτεινης* σου δινει το *αυγο* των 70 γρ  και *6.93 γρ λιπαρα 

*τα γραμμαρια του αυγου χωρις το νερο ειναι 16.94 (αφου  75.8 % ειναι νερο στα 70 γρ )


οι  3 κουταλιες της σουπας απο την τριμμενη φρυγανια που εχεις (την εχω και την μετρησα σε βαρος ) ειναι  38 γρ


*4.94 γρ πρωτεινης* δινει η συγκεκριμενη* φρυγανια* των 38 γρ και * 0.6 γρ λιπαρα* 


*1.47 γρ πρωτεινης*   δινει  η πρωτεινης *κανναβης* των 3 γρ και  *0.33 γρ λιπαρα




Συνολικο βαρος στερεων υλικων 16.94+38+3+0.5+0.2 +1  =59.94   γρ* (μαζι με κουρκουμα , γιουκα , μεγαστοπ )


επειδη οι ετοιμες εχουν σχεδον 8- 10 % υγρασια (για να εχεις μετρο συγκρισης ) , για να ειμαστε πιο ακριβεις , παμε το συνολικο βαρος στα 65 γρ (θα μειωσει λιγο την πρωτεινη στον υπολογισμο )


και εχουμε 

τα συνολικα   8.82+4.94 +1.47 = 15.23 γρ πρωτεινης στα 65 μιγματος ειναι  

*
23.4 %  πρωτεινη 

*τα συνολικα 6.93+0.6+0.33 =7.86 γρ λιπαρων στα 65 μιγματος ειναι 

*
12.1  % λιπαρα 



*Αρα εχεις μια 


*αυγοτροφη με 23.4 γρ πρωτεινη , 12.1 % λιπαρα 

*

----------


## legendguards

> *8.82 gr πρωτεινης* σου δινει το *αυγο* των 70 γρ  και *6.93 γρ λιπαρα 
> 
> *τα γραμμαρια του αυγου χωρις το νερο ειναι 16.94 (αφου  75.8 % ειναι νερο στα 70 γρ )
> 
> 
> οι  3 κουταλιες της σουπας απο την τριμμενη φρυγανια που εχεις (την εχω και την μετρησα σε βαρος ) ειναι  38 γρ
> 
> 
> *4.94 γρ πρωτεινης* δινει η συγκεκριμενη* φρυγανια* των 38 γρ και * 0.6 γρ λιπαρα* 
> ...


Ευχαριστω για το χρονο που διαθεσες , ομως αυτη η αυγοτροφη χρειζεται κατι επιπροσθετο και τι και γιατι ?
Ειναι αρκετη για πυρωμα καρδερινων ? Για ταισμα νεοσσων καρδερινων ειναι αρκετη ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Για οποιον δεν τον ενδιαφερει η λουτεινη για την μασκα , μια χαρα ειναι , ισως με ελαχιστο λαδακι την ωρα που παρεχεται 

Για οποιον τον ενδιαφερει η λουτεινη , η σπιρουλινα στη μυτη του κουταλιου  και η πολεντα ή καλαμποκαλευρο αντι της φρυγανιας ή αντικαθιστωντας μερος της φρυγανιας ,  καλα ηταν να ηταν μερος τους . Σε αυτη την περιπτωση (προσθηκης πολεντας ή καλαμποκαλευρου ) αναλογα του ποσοστου , χρειαζεται ενισχυση σε καποια πηγη πρωτεινης (κροκος αυγου ΄, κανναβη ή κατι αλλο ) για να αντισταθμισει μειωση της πρωτεινης απ την χαμηλοτερη που εχει το καλαμποκαλευρο σε σχεση με το σιταλευρο

----------


## Kosta

Geia sou file den mou les trelenounte ta poulia geia afti ti abgo trofi pos ine pio kala ti xriazoun i karderines trofi geia agria poulia exo kanerinia omos geia afta den ksero pos ine pio kala kai stikizoun pola afta bothiseme ligo file

----------


## Kosta

Geia sou file den mou les me afti tin abgo trofi trelenounte ta poulia kai posa stikizoun afta kai ti xriazoun i karderines trofi geia agria poulia ti ala bothiseme ligo file

----------


## Kosta

geia sas kapios na me botheisi thelo na kano mia abgo trofi ida edo kai thelo na mou pi kapios an ine kali kai basika kai ti alo xriazounte i karderines trofi geia agriopoulia exo ta dino tipota alo ti theloun i na paro etimi abgo trofi pos ine pio kala.....................*250γρ. τριμμένη φρυγανιά (την επόμενη φορά θα βάλω 150γρ. μιας και έχω λίγα πουλιά)
2 αυγά 
1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού ρίγανη
1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού Ταραξάκο
1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού Γύρη 
2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού ΡΥΖΑΛΕΥΡΟ για μωρά (ΑΝΘΟΣ ΟΡΥΖΗΣ Γ****Σ) "ΣΟΣ οχι ρυζάλευρο βανίλια δεν κάνει"
1 κουτάλι μέλι διαλυμένο σε 15 ml χλιαρό νερό
*
*Παιδιά θα δοκίμαζα και εγώ ο ίδιος αλλά έχει μέσα διαλυμένα τσόφλια από τα αυγά και δεν το τόλμησα... Χρώμα...υφή...μυρωδιά φοβερή !! Κυριολεκτικά έπεσαν με τα μούτρα Καναρίνια & Καρδερίνες !! Τώρα που οι πρώτοι νεοσσοί έχουν κάνει την εμφάνιση τους είναι ένα και ένα !!!! 
Φτιάξτε την οπωσδήποτε !!! Δεν υπάρχει ποιο υγιεινή αυγοτρόφη με την υπογραφή του Δημήτρη !!!..............  kai leo na ftiakso afti omos pou  na ta bro guri Taraξακο den tha ine kai akriba afta ta dio i oxi kati ekonomiko 
*

----------


## ndlns

Μπορείς να τη φτιάξεις και χωρίς αυτά τα δύο, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Για την αποδοχή στα πουλιά θα το δεις μόνος σου, είναι και πως τα έμαθες. Σίγουρα είναι καλύτερη επιλογή από τις έτοιμες.
Αν μπορείς, γράψε με  ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kosta

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου να ισε καλά θα τιν φτιακσο να δούμε θα τιν τρον γιατί έβαλα σκέτο αβγό δεν το τρογανε γειά να δούμε ομοσ φίλε όταν θα έχουν νεογενιτα να μιν βαλο και τα τσοφλια τον αβγον

----------


## Kosta

Εχο 4 πουλιά ποσι φριγανια να βαλο και τι άλλο μιν μου βγι πόλι και μέλι που λει ένα κουταλάκι τι κουταλάκι του γλικου αν μπορείς φίλε εκσιγισεμε λίγο αναλυτικά να τιν φτιακσο σοστα με αφτα που θα βαλο Γτ δεν θα έχει διό ιλικα πόσα γραμάρια να βαλο το καθένα ευχαριστώ

----------


## ndlns

Μην αγχώνεσαι. Βάλε όσα από τα υλικά έχεις στις προτεινόμενες δόσεις και στο τέλος φρυγανιά με το μάτι. Μέχρι να αφρατέψει όσο θες. Εγώ έτσι το κάνω, στο περίπου. Θα πρότεινα, για τέσσερα πουλάκια, να το κάνεις με ένα αυγό και τις μισές δόσεις στα υπόλοιπα, για να μην μένει πολύ στο ψυγείο. Μέλι βάλε ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kosta

Ευχαριστώ πόλι φίλε μου

----------


## Kosta

Φίλε μισές που λες ριγανι μισό και ριζαλευρο 1 Γτ έτσι πέφτει Ι να βαλο κανονικά και φριγανια εχο σπίτι ομοσ δεν κσερο τι φριγανιεσ Ι ότι νανε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Kosta

Τι φριγανια να Πάρο που λει ο διμιτρισ και ριζαλευρο να τιν φτιακσο σοστα και πόσες μέρες μπορο να το κρατισο στο πσιγιο

----------


## ndlns

Τριμμένη φρυγανιά από το σούπερ μάρκετ. Στο ψυγείο κρατάει 3-4 μέρες. Γι' αυτό σου είπα να κάνεις μικρή ποσότητα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kosta

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου τι έφτιαξα ριγανι μισό ριζαλευρο 1 μια χαρά βγικε τι τρονε ομοσ δεν βλεπο να τρελενουντε γειά αφτί βάζο από διό κουταλιές και δεν τi τελιονουν me afti ti abgo trofi otan tha exi mikra ta taizi me aftin

----------


## Kosta

Θελο να κανό μια νοστιμι αβγό τροφι να τιν τρον  ολι τα πουλιά ούτε τα κανερινια τι τρον με ορεκσι ποσ να τιν κανό δεν κσερο Λεό μια φορά να Πάρο ετιμι τόσο κόπο και τίποτα λιγι βοθια πεδία Πιρα ιλικα και χαμένα θα πάνε  βλεπο εδο αλί λένε ούτε δείγμα δεν αφίσαν τα πουλιά  έτσι θελο να γίνει και με μένα  Γτ έτσι δεφτερι μέρα και δεν τιν τελιοσαν εντελοσ λίγο φαγαν δεν πιστευο να το τελιοσουν βοθιστε με λίγο να βγι ο κόπος μου

----------


## IscarioTis

Επειδη μιλαμε για καρδερινες,ειναι δυσκολα πουλια και αναλογως το καθε πουλι εχει τον χαρακτηρα του οπως και οι ανθρωποι,εμενα ας πουμε,οι καρδερινες τρωνε ψιλοδυσκολα αμα τους αλλαξω την αυγοτροφη,του Νικου ας πουμε μπορει να μην εχουν προβλημα,καποιου αλλου μπορει να μην τρωνε αβγο.αυτο ειναι στο δερι σου οι ποσοτητες δεν μπορει να βγει καποιος και να σου πει βαλει τοσο γτ κατα 99% δεννθα το φανε.ξαναλεω μιλαω για τις καρδερινες μονο

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δες προηγούμενα ποστ με διάφορες συνταγές και φυσικά τα σχόλια τους. Εγώ δίνω αυτή εδώ με πολλή καλή αποδοχή και με ευκολία τροποποίησης (προσθήκη υλικών) στο τελικό στάδιο... 


http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...1%CF%82/page14

----------


## Kosta

Ευχαριστώ πόλι φιλί μου βλέπω σιμερα λίγο πιο καλιτερα φαγαν παραπάνω λέτε μέχρι να σινιθισουν γειά να δούμε. όταν βγαζο αβγό τροφι βάζο  λίγο νερό να μαλακόσι να μιν ινε κσερο Γτ στεγνόνι αφτο θα στιλο φοτο να δείτε ποσ τιν εχο κάνει καλό Ι οχι

----------

